# OEM Hitch Wiring vs. Aftermarket Hitch Wiring



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

So I did a bit of research before starting a new thread but most threads are about the trailer hitch itself and not the wiring. I installed a Draw-Tite hitch on my 2018 Tiguan last summer and have yet to install hitch wiring. For those who don't know - There are basically three hitch wiring options for the new gen tiguan: 

*1.)* *OEM VW Trailer Wiring Kit (Part Number: 5NN-055-203):* This is VW's own hitch wiring system that gets its own module and must be programmed into the vehicle by the dealer. Included in the kit is a mounting bracket that can mount onto the aftermarket hitch so it sits flush and hidden like OEM. 

*2.)* *Tekonsha T-One plug n play wiring kit:* This kit plugs into the tail lights and has a control box that must be mounted in the trunk. Then the positive wire must be wired to the battery. Etrailer usually lets the 4-pin plug dangle out of the trunk when in use, but it is possible to run the 4-pin lead through the bumper and mount near the hitch just like with the OEM kit. Installation for Tekonsha T-One kit can be seen here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxYSzDwjtp4

*3.)* *Curt T-Connector plug n play wiring kit:* This kit is almost the exact same as the Tekonsha kit and works the same. Installation for this one can be found here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaOpwT8xpWE

And a comparison of both aftermarket wiring options can be found here from Etrailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JisEbZQB1Us

There seems to be a lot of good info on the web about the aftermarket wiring options, but nothing for the OEM wiring kit. Does anyone have the OEM wiring kit? I currently have the Curt wiring harness sitting in my garage ready to install but I'm having second thoughts because all it does is just take inputs from the tail lights and relays them to the trailer lights - nothing more. I called the dealer and they said the installed price for the OEM trailer wiring would be about $500+/-. But I couldn't get much information as to what more the OEM hitch wiring does than just relay the tail lights/brake/turn indicators to the trailer lights. I presume the car knows it's towing so shift points are different, ESC, ABS changes? Maybe the engine cools itself more? anyone have any information on this?


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

I had the OEM hitch and wiring installed at the port when we ordered our Tiguan. I tow our camper and a small trailer neither weighing more then the 1500 pound tow rating. 
I can tell you that there is no difference in shift patterns, no lights come on to tell you ecs is disabled or abs changes. 
There is a towing symbol that does display which then disables the rear traffic alert and blind spot signals in the mirrors. 
Save the money and got for the t-connects. You can have the 4 plug connector permanently installed like the oem with mounting kit. 
Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Is there any way to disable the Rear Traffic Alert and the BSM without the OE kit and module?


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

GavinD said:


> Is there any way to disable the Rear Traffic Alert and the BSM without the OE kit and module?


Yes though your radio, car settings, you can turn off ‘rear traffic alert’ 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

GavinD said:


> Is there any way to disable the Rear Traffic Alert and the BSM without the OE kit and module?





Piscoot said:


> Yes though your radio, car settings, you can turn off ‘rear traffic alert’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I assume the only drawback of the above approach is that you have to disable it each time you start the car, where I assume the OEM harness would automatically disable it? That said, unsure if that alone is worth the $500+.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

phlegm said:


> I assume the only drawback of the above approach is that you have to disable it each time you start the car, where I assume the OEM harness would automatically disable it? That said, unsure if that alone is worth the $500+.


Yes it does automatically disables when connected to a trailer, yes the drawback goes both ways, for those with OEM trailer harness, we have to each time “enable” rear traffic alert and blind spot when disconnecting from trailer use. PIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

phlegm said:


> That said, unsure if that alone is worth the $500+.


The OEM wiring is worth it. Ended up switching to it from the junk Curt wiring and towing is much better than before. Noticable changes with sway control and esc, abs braking, etc. I did a write up on the Tiguan Facebook group - will probably do the same here when I get time. 

I had mine installed for about 380$ USD all in including labor at the dealer. Labor was about 2 hours. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> The OEM wiring is worth it. Ended up switching to it from the junk Curt wiring and towing is much better than before. Noticable changes with sway control and esc, abs braking, etc. I did a write up on the Tiguan Facebook group - will probably do the same here when I get time.
> 
> I had mine installed for about 380$ USD all in including labor at the dealer. Labor was about 2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I think we wrote about this before. But can you post the FB post, I would be interested in reading as I do not see how the OEM harness makes any differences you mention. Not saying your wrong but by personal experience towing 2 trailers. One a pop up camper and our newest Aliner and I pushed the envelope of the weight thing) 
Thanks 
Piscoot 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

